

What motivates programmers? - muriithi
http://www.nickhalstead.com/2007/07/11/what-motivates-programmers/

======
wallflower
"Technical people are motivated by interesting work. They will put up with
abominable working conditions if they get to work on something that interests
them. I’ve managed people who had to be sent home at night. But technical
people without interesting work are very difficult to manage. Their active
minds tend to get them into trouble." -- From Judy McKay, author of "Managing
the Test People" (<http://tinyurl.com/3a9m69>)

What is interesting work? That determination is up to the hacker's mind.

------
jdueck
I've managed programmers for 10 years, and what I've found is that money is
often not the most important motivator. Good hackers are artists, and they
want (1) freedom, and (2) appreciation. When they ask for more money, it's
often really their spouse who wants it. Granted, that's a good reason, and
many spouses play an important role in not letting their hackers be exploited.

------
edw519
Sex

